# Why is he still hiding it ???



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

My ex-husband and I are still living together (with our 3 children)....

He divorced me January 2011 after he had an EA....then right after the papers came to the house he asked to reconcile....

Due to a lot of resentment on my side it was a freakin' rollercoaster reconciliation, and after our unplanned 3rd child was born I guess he's made up his mind, because he went from sweet and fun on January 12th 2012 to cold and snappy with me....

Today this happened....

He's sitting in the spare bedroom (he moved into the spare 2-3 days before the birth of our daughter) with his back to the door....I'm going in to tell him something and I can tell he's doing something....texting I'm sure....

I walk closer and he moves something and then grabs his water bottle....

"You don't have to hide it" I said knowing he'd just put his cell phone down and only grabbed his water bottle to conceal it....and he freaks out....shooting me the nastiest looks ever and said "Hide what ???" and I tell him "I know you just had your phone".....he snaps at me "My phone is right here" grabbing it from right next to him....duh....I've been fooled by you long enough, no more !!! I said with a smile "*Hisnamehere*, you can do whatever you want. (and I walk out) You've made your decision, not me, you don't have to explain anything."

Why is he still hiding his texting ???

Why does he try to make me believe he's not ???? 

I mean, he obviously made his decision to not be with me anymore, so why hide it, why does he try to deny that he's doing it ????

Can you guys explain this to me ????


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

He doesn't want to talk about it, he doesn't want to face it. If he pretends, he's hoping you will too, and he can avoid dealing with this honestly a little longer.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Because he knows what he is doing is wrong and he is ashamed

Because he doesnt want to face reality

Because he is weak

Stay strong. Act like you dont give a damn. Easier said than done, i know. Must be a very difficult situation for you.
hugs 
x


----------



## mylife1956 (Feb 26, 2012)

Do what you want and let him do the same. Ignore it! Just live as if two seperate lives. Don't let things bother you that you cant change. I know easy to say.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Kick him out. It's over. Let it be over.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

your divorced, how can you both move on with your lives if you still live together. your divirced, why do you care what he does? why does he care that you care?


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

You should consider a real separation. Being separated in the same home would make me crazy. Neither one of you will be able to move on. Try MC first if BOTH of you want to stay married. If one of you doesn't go have a consult with a lawyer. Consults are usually free and you don't have to commit to a divorce to have a consult.


----------

